# Time to Prune



## PCharles (Mar 3, 2012)

Here in the Eastern Southland, it is now time to prune.

A friend of mine has been real busy pruning his vineyard. I offered to assist him today... see posted photo. This vineyard is located in Western North Carolina (South Creek Vineyard and Winery). Jim, the owner, visited California during there winter time off. He was able to observe vine pruning there and he has come back planning to prune his vines harder than he has in the past. He is now leaving only two buds. By this I mean for each vine that grew out last season, that vine is being cut down to not much more than an inch or two. 

We were able to prune three rows of Cabernet Sauvignon. Jim had already gotten his lower orchard of Cab Franc and Merlot. I believe he has another 12 rows to do. That's a lot of work!

Here's a pic that I took about 3PM this afternoon.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Mar 4, 2012)

Thats my project in the am, if I am up to it...LOL . Did a tirva nite with the knights...


----------



## grapeman (Mar 4, 2012)

Two bud spurs are the norm for that type of training system, however Jim needs to remove also most of the spurs- which are the year olf canes. You want about 5 canes per foot of row, and if you only have 2 buds per spur, you only need a spur every 6 inches. It looks like you have about 10-20 per foot. Thin them out some more.


----------



## PCharles (Mar 4, 2012)

grapeman said:


> Two bud spurs are the norm for that type of training system, however Jim needs to remove also most of the spurs- which are the year olf canes. You want about 5 canes per foot of row, and if you only have 2 buds per spur, you only need a spur every 6 inches. It looks like you have about 10-20 per foot. Thin them out some more.



grapeman, Here is another photo from a side view. Note all the canes that were removed... on the ground. Last year was Jim's first year of ownership where he could prune. He left it longer then he should have and had too much overhead growth. 

Here is the photo.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 4, 2012)

That shot looks better. If it had been neglected long, it will take a few years to get the vines doing better. The spurs are pretty long. Hopefully some basal buds will push closer to the cordon and then Jim can let those grow and they can become spurs next year. I'n guessing that those vines are spaced about 4 feet apar, with two foot cordons each side. You need about 10 shoots max each side. Good luck with them and have fun helping.


----------



## TxBrew (Mar 5, 2012)

What trellis system is he using?


----------



## grapeman (Mar 5, 2012)

TxBrew said:


> What trellis system is he using?


 
That looks like Verical Shoot Positioning - VSP or also called mid-wire cordon.


----------



## PCharles (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey folks, I'm not sure what kind of system this is. He did mention to me that there are some wires that are hoisted up on nails later in the season. I'll have to shoot my friend an email to get the name of the style.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 5, 2012)

That is VSP. The shoots begin to grow and when the get 18-24 inches long, you move the wires up onto the nails. They are called moveable catch wires. Works fine for most vinifera and some hybrids. Other hybrids are better suited with alternate methods of training such as Top Wire Cordon, 4 Arm Kniffen, Geneva Double Curtain, Scott-Henry or Smarty-Dyson, and some other variations.


----------



## PCharles (Mar 5, 2012)

That is correct, it is a VSP style. My friend Jim replied to my email and confirmed that. Jim, the vineyard owner, still has quite a few rows to go. I know he's glad to see some cooler weather. He indicated once the ground temp is over 50 degrees, that the vines really start to take off. I may be able to squeeze in one more help day.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Mar 6, 2012)

it looks like the vines are pretty well established. I am not a vineyard owner, but I do have 2 very old concords on a makeshift trellis (2 other new concords last year that don't quite make it up to the first row yet). LOL. Looks good. I'm glad we buy our fruit because we are so busy as it is with all of the other things that working a vineyard would be overwhelming. Not to mention another new endeavor.


----------



## TicinoVintner (Mar 6, 2012)

We already pruned our vines a few weeks ago here in Ticino. We also only left two sprouts with 2-3 buds.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Mar 6, 2012)

Finished up my vineyard this past weekend, heading over to a friends place with about 2K vines to help them. If I can't type next week you'll know why...


----------



## grapeman (Mar 6, 2012)

PCharles said:


> That is correct, it is a VSP style. My friend Jim replied to my email and confirmed that. Jim, the vineyard owner, still has quite a few rows to go. I know he's glad to see some cooler weather. He indicated once the ground temp is over 50 degrees, that the vines really start to take off. I may be able to squeeze in one more help day.


 

Yeah, we have had some cooler weather also. Two days of close to 0F for a low. Yesterday it barely made it to 20F for a high. Today it might make 30 with full sun.


----------

